# Video: Top Gear Pits Audi RS 5 Against BMW M3 Competition Package



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Top Gear's latest episode has gone quite active on our radar due to on particular segment pitting the RS 5 against the BMW Competition package. The good news is that Clarkson didn't like the M3 Competition. The bad news is that he didn't like the RS 5 either.

Is it worth watching? Yes. It is a fairly honest take on the RS 5, its strengths and its weaknesses. There's also just a bit of Ur quattro placement in there as well. Watch below.


----------



## 02GOLFGTI1.8T (Feb 13, 2002)

does the rs5 really understeer that bad?


----------

